# Where are those villager pixels from?



## Toraneko (Aug 9, 2013)

I want to make my own sig pic but I have no idea where they come from.


----------



## fink (Aug 9, 2013)

http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/


----------



## Shonnie666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Those with the villager pixels in their signatures should have a link to them in their signature, it is not polite to use someones art without giving credit.

This isn't aimed at you op 
I am hoping that anyone with the pixels in their signature who comes to answer this will see it and add the credit to their signatures like they should have.


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks.



Shonnie666 said:


> Those with the villager pixels in their signatures should have a link to them in their signature, it is not polite to use someones art without giving credit.
> 
> This isn't aimed at you op
> I am hoping that anyone with the pixels in their signature who comes to answer this will see it and add the credit to their signatures like they should have.



I figure at the very least the OPs of the threads that make sigs should link the original source. :\


----------



## fink (Aug 9, 2013)

seems kind of redundant for every single person to have the link their signature when we literally are all using the same ones. but you can check my profile for credit >>


----------



## Shonnie666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Everyone using them, including those who are making signatures should have it linked


----------



## fink (Aug 9, 2013)

well in that case everyone should follow these rules then as well?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64897-Signature-Guidelines


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 9, 2013)

fink said:


> seems kind of redundant for every single person to have the link their signature when we literally are all using the same ones. but you can check my profile for credit >>



But then noobs like me won't know where to get em.  And from cursory glance of most people's sigs they do follow the rules - it's not like the sig rules are hard to follow. 

It's also basic courtesy to the artist.


----------



## fink (Aug 9, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> But then noobs like me won't know where to get em.
> 
> It's also basic courtesy to the artist.



I wasn't saying credit shouldn't be given, just for us ALL to have it in our signatures when our sigs are already taking up so much space seems silly, but do as you wish. My credit is given on my profile.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Aug 9, 2013)

We are talking about stealing art here, not forum rules, using someone art and not giving credit is stealing, the reason there are so many people asking about these pixels is because there are so many people using them and not giving the appropriate credit. Which should be placed next to where you are using them. i.e your signature


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 9, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> We are talking about stealing art here, not forum rules, using someone art and not giving credit is stealing, the reason there are so many people asking about these pixels is because there are so many people using them and not giving the appropriate credit. Which should be placed next to where you are using them. i.e your signature



Yes, these are my thoughts exactly.

As an artist myself I have very strong opinions about art theft. Regardless of whether or not the intention was well-meaning, stealing is stealing.


----------



## fink (Aug 9, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> We are talking about stealing art here, not forum rules, using someone art and *not giving credit* is stealing, the reason there are so many people asking about these pixels is because there are so many people using them and not giving the appropriate credit. Which should be placed next to where you are using them. i.e your signature



Not sure if this is directed at me but I've said I am giving credit. As for it being required to have it next to the art; that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Aug 9, 2013)

fink said:


> Not sure if this is directed at me but I've said I am giving credit. As for it being required to have it next to the art; that's a matter of opinion.



I wasn't directing anything at you, the fact that you have at least gave credit on your profile shows you at least tried to give credit, but it really should be placed next to where you are using it.

My posts are aimed at those who haven't given credit at all.

Also the fact that everyone who has these pixels in their signature without credit that are complaining on most of these boards about the amount of times the question has been asked are the reason that it is being asked so often, if the link was there next to them then the question would not need to be asked.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 9, 2013)

If you guys don't have room for the link or whatever just make your siggy clickable to the site. That's what I did.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Lyla said:


> If you guys don't have room for the link or whatever just make your siggy clickable to the site. That's what I did.



I always wanted to do this but how do you do so? I don't want to put the link, just make it clickable. So is there any way I can?


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I always wanted to do this but how do you do so? I don't want to put the link, just make it clickable. So is there any way I can?



Here you go:

[url=http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/][img]IMGURL[/img][/url]


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be using the URL thing instead  I don't want to be sued or anything, lol.


----------



## Sena (Aug 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I always wanted to do this but how do you do so? I don't want to put the link, just make it clickable. So is there any way I can?



Do you know how to make a regular link?
Put the IMG tag within the URL tags, where you would normally write what you want the text of the link to say. For example:

{url="www . url . com"} {IMG}url of image here{/IMG} {/url}

Replace the { } with normal [ ] brackets.

Edit: D'oh, Sheepish beat me to it!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

█⌦♫​LOL, thanks anyway! A lot of people are ninja'd when they help somebody. I don't care, I think it's nice that people actually care 
I just linked my banner to the website. Now I don't need a lawyer in case I'm sued, lol.​♫⌫█​


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 9, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> Those with the villager pixels in their signatures should have a link to them in their signature, it is not polite to use someones art without giving credit.
> This isn't aimed at you op
> I am hoping that anyone with the pixels in their signature who comes to answer this will see it and add the credit to their signatures like they should have.



I'm pretty sure that these pixels are free use for non-profit reasons.  I understand giving credit where credit is due, but no one is claiming they own these and no one is making money with them.  On top of it, these are already licensed characters.  Idk I don't see the harm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Should we all be giving source credit for our icons too?
I'm pretty sure it's obvious we didn't draw these.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 9, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I'm pretty sure that these pixels are free use for non-profit reasons.  I understand giving credit where credit is due, but no one is claiming they own these and no one is making money with them.  On top of it, these are already licensed characters.  Idk I don't see the harm.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This post pretty much explains it.

The artist specifically stated that they were for free use as long as it was for non-profit reasons. It's polite to credit, and in a lot of cases you should. But for this artist specifically they have already given permission to use.

No more debating. It's starting to get spammy.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 28, 2014)

OMG PLEASE TELL ME A SIGNATURE SITE!!!

Baaaaah where to find


----------



## lasagne (Nov 19, 2015)

Shonnie666 said:


> We are talking about stealing art here, not forum rules, using someone art and not giving credit is stealing, the reason there are so many people asking about these pixels is because there are so many people using them and not giving the appropriate credit. Which should be placed next to where you are using them. i.e your signature



no, using someone's art and claiming it as your own is stealing.


----------



## Kare (Nov 27, 2016)

lasagne said:


> no, using someone's art and claiming it as your own is stealing.



Absolutely agree.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lasagne said:


> no, using someone's art and claiming it as your own is stealing.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry for bumping, but I went to the website but it was in Japanese and I couldn't find any icons there at all. Just two pages in the style of a book with text.

EDIT: Figured it out now


----------



## Aazia (Jul 26, 2017)

Shonnie666 said:


> We are talking about stealing art here, not forum rules, using someone art and not giving credit is stealing, the reason there are so many people asking about these pixels is because there are so many people using them and not giving the appropriate credit. Which should be placed next to where you are using them. i.e your signature



Well the artist can include the link if they want I think in this case you should keep your opinion to yourself..


----------



## Athelwyn (Jul 26, 2017)

Aazia said:


> Well the artist can include the link if they want I think in this case you should keep your opinion to yourself..



You legitimately may not realize this, but you are debating with someone who hasn't posted since 2013.


----------

